# Anyone Ever Put Photos On A Dvd?



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

If so, can you just view them one by one, as if they are tracks?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul

I haven't put them on a dvd but have put them on a CD which you can then view at your leisure. I send pictures to my good old Mum in America.

If you use a DVD I guess you can store thousands









Derek


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hi Paul

Yes, I have done this lots...check out a program called ProShow Gold.

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I haven't put them on a dvd but have put them on a CD which you can then view at your leisure. I send pictures to my good old Mum in America.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Derek.

I'm more concerned about being able to view them on a DVD player. We have tons of pics of my granddaughter, & her mum & dad don't have a PC.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Yes, I have done this lots...check out a program called ProShow Gold.
> 
> Roger


 Great - thanks Roger.

Need special software then?


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi,

No problem I think I told you about Roxio Photosuite 5SE as found for free with PC Pro Mag no122 Dec 2004.

Anyway you can use this to produce a slideshow on cd for repaly on a DVD player.

Trust this helps, I think Paul has a copy.

Tom


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Paul,

I have just done some of the kids holiday pics for their grandmother.

I don't have any special software I just copied them to a CD and she can view them on her DVD player, no problem, they are indexed and she can view one by one or randomly.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I have just done some of the kids holiday pics for their grandmother.
> 
> I don't have any special software I just copied them to a CD and she can view them on her DVD player, no problem, they are indexed and she can view one by one or randomly.


 Ah............

what format? Mpeg?


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Paul,

A lot of DVD players, especially the cheapie far-eastern ones can natively view .jpg files (picture files). Just dump them on to a CD and it works on most modern players. Mine does this, not sure if it will work on a DVD disk, but can't see why not. Whast you get is a sort of file browser, so you can go through the pictures in a directory and select the ones you want, advancing using the forward button onn the remote. Some also have slideshow.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

May be able to just stick them on a CD. Have to check what feature's my son's player has. If it takes VCD I assume I'll be OK.


----------

